# I need your help!



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Hello everyone! Hope you don't mind that I started a new topic folder. I have been reading all your postings on the Mycoplasma and Chlamydia (IgG) blood tests and here's my problem. I went to see my D.O. yesterday and he said he would look into those blood tests along with testing my Serum Cortisol levels. But......the nurse called me this morning and told me that they have checked everywhere including Mayo and noone does those tests!!! So.....I need your help. Where did you go and exactly what is the proper wording, etc. for conducting these tests. I live about 30 miles north of Green Bay, WI. Is there some place in WI I can go to have these tests done? Moldie-----have you had these tests done? All input is appreciated. I'm wondering if I could now definitely have an over abundance of yeast due to the two major operations I have had over the last 4 months on my colon and pelvic floor. Connection? Would these tests be covered under insurance? Thanks everyone!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Here's some more questions I would appreciate if anyone could answer - Chlamydia (sp) - is it related to Candida and are either related to Yeast infections (that I always seem to have). Sorry Fiesty I just added more questions as I am unable to answer yours. G.B. stacey


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Moldie...... here's my "case history"! It all seemed to start 15 years ago when I was given a spinal block for Hemorrhoid surgery. The doctor did not believe in putting patients under for this!!! Yes, believe it!!!!! I experienced a horrible hspinal headache while I was under the knife and I continued to have them for 5 months afterwards. Both surgeon and M.D. did not want to believe it was from the surgery, but finally relented and sent me to a Neurologist who said I was still loosing spinal fluid. Hospitalizations and blood patches were tried in Green Bay and when it didn't help, my husband insisted on taking me to Mayo Clinic. Spent a month there and numerous blood patches to patch the hole were done. The spinal headache stopped, but my muscles especially through the neck and shoulders and back were so tied in knots I couldn't hardly move. Physical Therapy, biofeedback, Psycologists followed. For years. Was told I had to learn to live with the pain. I should try to relax! No sh.. Dick Tracey!!! Pardon me. I kept telling them if the pain would go away I could relax. Within a year of all this spinal stuff, I started with horrendously burning shoulders. That's when the first mention was made of the Fibromyalgia connection. But nothing much was known at that time so it was "mostly in my head". I was accused of wanting attention!!!! I also developed TMJ and needed surgery on the right jaw to help with the pain and a silicone implant took the temporary place of the pad for six months until scar tissue could form to replace it. The the implant was removed. The right jaw started giving me alot of problems right after the spinal block was given. At the same time as the spinal headache I felt the right jaw shift and it hasn't been the same since. And "they" said there couldn't possibly be a connection!!!! Oh yea, tell another one! Even though the spinal headache was gone, I lived with a constant headache day and night. It took another 10 years before an amergency doctor finally diagnosed it as a migraine and I started using Imitrex. (that is another story). Ended up having rebound headaches from having to use it so much and started a round of places to help me. Michigan Head Pain Clinic, Diamond Headache Clinic, etc. If anyone wants to know more about that experience, let me know! Then 8 years ago I had to have a total Hysterectomy along with a Cysticele and a Rectacele. Within 2 years of that, I developed Toxic Colitis and was hospitalized and family was told I might not make it! They were afraid of a ruptured intestine because it was so swollen and infected. And, ever since then, I have had colon problems. Bowel incontinence---I never knew when or why or for how long. It just kept getting worse and worse. I had a Colonoscopy done a year ago and all they found were two small polyps. In the last 2 years or so I had become quite homebound. I didn't want to leave the house for fear of another embarrassing accident. And believe me, I had plenty of them!!! Finally, this last December, I told my M.D. that I had too many good years left to have to live like this and he referred me to a Colon/Rectal Specialist and Surgeon. What a Godsend! He knew almost immediately what he suuspected was wrong and the test confirmed it. About an 18 inch section of large intestine had fallen down and was resting on the pelvic floor. It bent the vagina and rectum off to an angle. He also found that I had alot of damage to the rectum consistent with childbirth injuries, epesiotomies, and of course, the hemmorrhoid surgery I had. The pelviv floor muscle were so weak it couldn't hold anything up and I only had about 1/2 inch of sphincter muscle (suppose to have about 1 1/2 inches). Apparently the surgeon who did the Hemorrhoidectomy removed and damaged the sphincter muscle extensively. And that's a no - no!!!!. Anyway, I had surgery on Feb 10 of this year to remove the bad section of colon and then the vagina and rectum were straightened and stitched back in place and the intestions were also tacked back into place where they belong. Then things had to heal. Still had bowel incontinence, so May 5th a Levatorplasty and a Sphincteroplasty were done. I'm still recuperating from that. Lots of little problems along the way. The stitches in the incision did not hold, so I have to heal from the inside out. Will take about 6 months. Lots of tub soaks! The doctor will give everything a year to see how much function I get back. So far I am still having between 10 and 15 bowel movements a day. Little ones to add up to one good "dump"!!!!! If this does not work and bowel function does not respond, then there is nothing left but a colostomy. It seems like our family has been plagued with medical problems all of our marriage. My husband was not handling things too well. I sought counseling a number of times, but he just didn't take to that. A year ago I became very depressed and suicidal. He finally realized our marriage was in big trouble and he went for a couple of counseling sessions. I told him the only thing that was holding me back from leaving him was no money. He was shocked. He is not a communicator and I think it has finally opened his eyes. We have to communicate. He has been much better. Granted there are times, but doesn't everyone have those?! Anyway. A long time ago a friend gave me the nickname of Feisty and it just stuck. I even had it on a license plate for a while. But, Had to change it 'cause hubbie did not like it. He interprets Feisty to mean trouble maker instead of being strong. He hates it!!! I hope I haven't bored anyone. My husband says I tend to go on and on and I guess he's right. On the other hand, he doesn't give any details and it drives me crazy! He's wants everything in black and white and I prefer colors!!!!!! Mars and Venus---here we are!!!! I keep plugging away and hope that somewhere out there I can find something to help me with all these headaches and muscle pain. I'm so stiff now I can hardly turn my head and I hurt all over. Oh, for the good days!!! Take care everyone. I'm impressed with the strong faith some of you have. I have lost alot of mine through the years. I just don't believe anymore that God only gives a person more than they can bear; because he has, and it's not fair. My surgeon has a strong faith and he told me I need to pray more. Somehow I just can't. I think I'm still carrying around a lot of anger. Not just for my problems, but our youngest son (He's 25 now) was born with multiple medical problems and it's never ending. Lance is doing about the best he has ever done, but he needs to get to Mayo for his check-up and somewhere along the line he'll need more heart surgery. He also has had a ileostomy since age 14. So much to deal with. Hubbie had a heart attack and by-pass surgery 6 years ago and has a very stressful job and does not take care of himself mentally or physically. And our oldest (age 29) has a lot of anxiety and panic-attack problems and is trying to make some headway now with them through medication. Once your a parent, you never stop worrying about those kids, do we!?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Whew!!! Did I ever need to vent, huh?!?! Stacey.....I just read your questions and thank you for adding them? The more help the better!


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2000)

Feisty,This place is the perfect place to vent so please feel free. I am sorry for your myriad of problems along with worrying about your family. I hope this board can at least help with your mental health as it is a great place to get things off your chest. I am also sorry that you seem to have gotten lost in your walk/faith - I can definately relate. I will pray for you. Stacey


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2000)

Hi Fiesty!I swore I would try to stay away from the keyboard today, to give my body a break, but I seem drawn here, I keep coming in and reading something I missed before. When I read your post all I could think of was "WOW" you really have been through it. I'm looking at bowel surgery too, I have been thinking that I should go straight to the colostomy, you helped confirm for me that some battles are not worth fighting. I too have become a prisioner in my own home, and I hate it. I just finished typing a post under "tears" about lost faith, I was wondering if faith could be measured in terms of years suffered. Each year I seem to have less faith than the year before. As for kids, I can relate to that too, my oldest is pregnant, sick and couldn't work, I have been supporting her, (her hubby ran for the hills) another daughter ran of with a boy I didn't approve of in January, I haven't heard from her since. I have 2 other kids at home too. My husband never gets stressed out, which is the only reason I think he hasn't left me, but he too cannot communicate, gives no details and thinks life really "is" in black & white, (I had to laugh at the similarities)I will be turning 35 in 2 days (feels like 135), I have been married nearly 20 years and in general life sucks. I read a quote last year, I stuck it up on my fridge, "I have faith that God would never give me more than I can handle, I just wish he didn't have so much faith in me" But I agree with you, I think he has way to much faith in my ability to cope. I have even begun to view suicide as a rational alternitive, not out of depression but as a practical choice. If I told my doctor that he would send me to a shrink, but at the moment I'm more angry than depressed, just another emotion in the regular cycle. I'm hoping that coming here will help me get back some of the humanity I have lost, especially toward myself. I'm as curious as you about the mycoplasma aspect, its a ray of hope, and I only need a small ray to get me though another day. Take care....I'll be thinking of you....PS You would have to be fiesty to make it this far. (This looks long....I'm rambling again)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Stacey and Lori: Thanks for the encouragement. Lori, it sounds mighty rough for you, too. It must be awful, wondering how the "lost" daughter is doing. Even though you are probably so angry with her you could "spit enough to water the flowers good"!!! And so frustrating. I'm here for you. Sometimes helping someone else seems to help me more. It's easy for all of us to have our down or angry times; especially with the multiple things each one of us deals with. Why can't we just have one thing to cope with? Life is not fair---but then, who ever said it was!!!! I just hope we can find something that will help with some of the pain. Right now I have another splitting headache and it hurts to even walk. I try not to jostle this body of mine. If I do, it feels like a freight train just went through!!! Tomorrow morning (Saturday) I go in to our little hospital here to have the blood test for Serum Cortisol taken. I guess that should give the doc some idea if there is an infection or something going on. It might be that with all the antibiotics plugged into me from the recent surgeries that I may have an infection or overabundance of bad bacterias floating around. I'll keep everyone posted. I don't suppose I'll hear more on the tests until after the 4th. I'm really "dead in the water", so I'm going to go to bed.Goodnight all! Karen (Feisty)


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Lori Ann: Your birthday is tomorrow so..... HAPPY BIRTHDAY! Hope "your day" is a good one! I managed to feel good enough to go out for a quick Birthday Supper last night. It went okay-- I just had to make a million trips to the bathroom! Geez. This bowel incontinenece thing is irritating. Why can't I regulate enough so I don't have to plan my whole life around "where's the closest bathroom!!!!" Yuck, that was gross! Putting that with your birthday message. Well, have a good laugh out of it, okay? Keep in touch. Karen (Feisty)------------------


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2000)

Hi Fiesty,I did get a laugh out of it, But I can totally relate to the problem, I haven't eaten in a restaurant in 10+ years. If I'm crazy enough to eat that stuff its always take out- so I can be near my own bathroom. Its hardest if I have to be away on business-I only nibble on crackers the whole time away and even that can be a problem. I know that my daughter Nicole is OK, because her boyfriend keeps in touch with my oldest (pregnant) daughter Rose, and since I know she is alive and well I'm furious with her, I'm starting to have more respect for her boyfriend than I do for her, where did I go so wrong, she was such a sweet kid- I never dreamed she would act like such a brat!Was the birthday supper yours or someone elses? Thanks for the birthday wishes, if I feel half as good tomorrow (well its today actually) I might even take the kids to a local (heated) swimming pool....wish me luck.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2000)

Happy Belated Birthday to you to Lori Ann.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Fiesty, No, I have not had any of those tests done, so I won't be of much help there. I will give you one warning though, If your desparate and you hear about a Dr. Kadile that's into Integrative Medicine around Green Bay (Ashwaubanam?), run the other way. It was a total waste of my time and money. I feel so bad for you, I could cry. You really have been through the mill. I was thinking about the other alternative to life myself when I was suffering with the Proctalgia pain. Thank God I found a doctor that helped me with that. It sounds like you did good with the Colo-rectal specialist. I hope that you can soon be comfortable and able to manage your symptoms. I will pray for you Fiesty. Hang in there. You too Lori Ann. I know about the communication and teenage problems too. If you work it through it does get better. (especially when they leave home and begin to appreciate the little things).


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Moldie, You are so right about Dr. Kadile. I was sent to him by a friend a number of years ago and what a rip-off! I figured something was haywire when he told me to be sure and bring my husband along for the next appointment to go over the test results!!!! I have talked to other people about him. Most of them had similar experiences. Enjoy your 4th!!! I'm trying to clean up the house today. Kitchen floor is a mud pie!!! Later....


----------

